# Dutchess county NY fiber festival



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

New York State Sheep & Wool Festival - The Dutchess County Fairgrounds


New York State Sheep & Wool Festival Buy Sheep & Wool Tickets here Date: October 15-16, 2022 Hours: SAT 9am-5pm & SUN 9am-4pm Tickets General Admission per adult, per day: Pre-sale online tickets are $12 + convenience fee; at the Gate is $15 Note: If you plan on attending both days, you MUST...




www.dutchessfair.com




Is anyone going. Maybe we need to do a meet up. Need to connect with you all again.
Need to check out the fleece tent and all the critters.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I go every year, usually by myself. I look forward to it. It's amazing! Thanks for the link!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

We should think of a way to recognize fellow KPers! Like maybe knit a symbol or a name tag using our KP name!
I live only a few miles from the festival! And I always work it! Last year I worked for Anne Hanson- KnitSpots- she has beautiful well written patterns and lovely yarn. I’m hoping to work in her booth again!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

cinknitting said:


> We should think of a way to recognize fellow KPers! Like maybe knit a symbol or a name tag using our KP name!
> I live only a few miles from the festival! And I always work it! Last year I worked for Anne Hanson- KnitSpots- she has beautiful well written patterns and lovely yarn. I’m hoping to work in her booth again!


So cool I am an hour away. I try and go every year. Have a friend and her family coming up to visit from NJ we will be going up with her family can"t wait to meet her we have been friends on FB for ever. So going to be a wonderful weekend.
We can make a meet up time and day if anyone is interested if you do work for Anne Hanson let us know the booth # we can stop on by to.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

When we lived in NY I loved attending this show. One year brought my mom with me and completely forgot her allergies to some of the "critters"....you can believe everyone in our family heard about her sinus headache for months and months. Makes me smile now....there was no smiling then.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

mama879 said:


> New York State Sheep & Wool Festival - The Dutchess County Fairgrounds
> 
> 
> New York State Sheep & Wool Festival Buy Sheep & Wool Tickets here Date: October 15-16, 2022 Hours: SAT 9am-5pm & SUN 9am-4pm Tickets General Admission per adult, per day: Pre-sale online tickets are $12 + convenience fee; at the Gate is $15 Note: If you plan on attending both days, you MUST...
> ...


Oh my - this is the time of year that I really feel my age - so many memories of this wonderful fair and my booth in the Breeds Barn, promoting my American Miniature Cheviots. It was such a wonderful weekend, camping on the grounds and spinning all day as the visitors walked ny. I always said that I got to talk spinning and fiber to people who really wanted to hear me! The last few years I was there we were allowed to do a 1/2 hour workshop behind the barn and I spoken how to decide on a breed to own and creating their habitat. I did that again this year here on the farm, in a way - we have allowed a young couple from Eubekistan to used our old horse pasture. They look at sheep as food, not wool, but they decided on 4 beautiful Dorpers - handsome animals. They have 3 ewes and a ram and 2 of the ewes are showing udders - one very large. Helping them develop their field and care for their sheep has been a delight. A lamb will be welcomed here - and I will try to overcome my aversion to meat animals!


----------

